
Stop Trying to Raise Successful Kids, and Start Raising Kind Ones - johnny313
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/12/stop-trying-to-raise-successful-kids/600751/
======
selfishgene
Growing economic inequality, if left unchecked, is going to make this an
increasingly tough proposition. Wonder why the author of the article did not
focus instead on encouraging older folks to be "a little more kind" by, for
example, rescinding all of the exclusionary zoning laws that are making it so
difficult for younger people to buy their first home? After all, what would be
a better way to set an example for their children than practicing what the
author is asking them to preach.

~~~
kunai
Don't think you need to be this sanctimonious, as those two things aren't
mutually exclusive. A child raised with a sociological imagination will
eventually come to understand a housing shortage is unjust.

------
radicalriddler
This reminds me of some points in Stephen Covey's Seven Habits. If you foster
attributes of primary greatness, such as kindness, and honesty... Then, your
actions will reflect who you are, and you will more likely achieve the success
you are looking for.

Doing actions for the sake of social and economic success is far less
effective than doing things that can result in social and econmic success
because that's who you are. Therefore, we need to foster these attributes into
ourselves AND our children, and not teach them that success is all that
matters, what matters is building proper, and great character.

------
fuqmachine
> Psychologists find that kids born after 1995 are just as likely as their
> predecessors to believe that other people experiencing difficulty should be
> helped—but they feel less personal responsibility to take action themselves.

Awful lot of assumptions derived from this vague line by the author. You say
they're unlikely to donate to charity. Try asking why. I have a theory: they
want to donate, but literally can't because they have no money! I'd change my
mind if I see an opposing study with money as a control between generations.

------
naveen99
Prents can teach kids to be kind to their siblings or atleast to their parents
if no siblings. Also they can set a better example and be kind to the kids and
not make their lives unnaturally painful with arbitrary limits such as screen
time.

------
LocalH
Too bad we can't seem to find an ethical way to make being an asshole a
detriment to evolutionary survival.

------
commandlinefan
Yes, kind kids will be much easier for my successful ones to take advantage
of.

------
vintermann
I appreciate the sentiment, but it's too late. Pete Buttigieg's already here.

